# Rickson Gracie V Lesnar?



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Did a quick search and couldn't see this topic.

So Rickson Gracie think he could beat Lesnar HERE
Does anyone think this fight would ever happen? Rickson did say he wanted to return. And who would win?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

> Aftermath of UFC 100 Sparks Comments from Rickson Gracie
> Submitted by:FIGHTWORLD
> Posted on : 7/13/2009
> 
> ...


Hey dude, this is how we have to post sources now.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Very sorry. First time posting a source.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> Very sorry. First time posting a source.


No Problem dude, doesn't bother me - that's just what the Mods want

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/58622-e...-opinion-pieces-quoted-sources-need-read.html


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

Rickson would win. FTW!
But I'd rather he didn't risk his legacy. Though i'd LOVE to see him sub Lesnar.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Me too, he could probably sub him without even throwing a punch.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh jeez this is the same guy who claims to have a 500-0 record that even his family say is nonsense. The same guy who ducked Sakuraba for years, I'm no Brock fan but he would crush Rickson


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

Rickson is a joke in mma he would not beat any top ten hw let alone lesnar or fedor


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

BrFighter07 said:


> Rickson is a joke in mma he would not beat any top ten hw let alone lesnar or fedor


What do you mean 'in MMA?' he did fight in MMA.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Rickson by armbar.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Rickson is like 50 now isnt he? the gracies are so big headed and cocky its ridiculous, they never give anybody much credit. Even Royce who got murdered off hughes still thinks he could beat Anderson.

If he had a hold of one of lesnars arms, lesnar would just use him as a dumbell and do a few reps before smashing off the floor.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

roger gracie maaayybbeee


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

Brock via Kimura from sidemount


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rickson could do it. He's that good with submissions. Cmon man he's a 9th degree Black Belt giving Paulo Filho lessons. Renzo Gracie was giving Demian Mai lessons and he's far below Rickson's status. 

Doesn't mean Brock can't beat him either, but it would be quite interesting to say the least. Truely be a David vs Goliath match up. Pure technique vs size. Who wouldn't pay to see it. But right now all points to Fedor vs Brock especially with what's going on with Affliction right now.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Brock via gorilla smash.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

haha, hey i loved Rickson in his day and can not stand Lesnar too but if you honestly think 5 foot 9 rickson would sub Lesnar you're outta your damn mind  -- Even if Rickson got the armbar a guy Lesnar's size would just wear him like a glove, beat on the the floor with him until he fell off. haha

nevertheless, i will never pass up an opportunity to state... Rickson by armbar!


----------



## LegTrip (Jul 21, 2009)

BJJ is far less complicated than most people imagine it to be- it's basically taking %40 of what Judo offers and overstressing it to the brink of ground work.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

shatterproof said:


> haha, hey i loved Rickson in his day and can not stand Lesnar too but if you honestly think 5 foot 9 rickson would sub Lesnar you're outta your damn mind  -- Even if Rickson got the armbar a guy Lesnar's size would just wear him like a glove, beat on the the floor with him until he fell off. haha
> 
> nevertheless, i will never pass up an opportunity to state... Rickson by armbar!


Even if Rickson got the armbar a guy Lesnar's size would just wear him like a glove, beat on the the floor with him until he fell off. haha - THAT IS FUNNY...LOLZ. JUST IMAGINING HIM WORKING THE ARM BAR AND WHAM 'HULK SMASH.' COULD BE A DOUBLE KO OF SORTS. RICKSON BREAKING OFF HIS ARM AND GOING SEMI-UNCONSCIOUS AT THE SAME TIME...ROFLZ!


----------



## LegTrip (Jul 21, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Even if Rickson got the armbar a guy Lesnar's size would just wear him like a glove, beat on the the floor with him until he fell off. haha - THAT IS FUNNY...LOLZ. JUST IMAGINING HIM WORKING THE ARM BAR AND WHAM 'HULK SMASH.' COULD BE A DOUBLE KO OF SORTS. RICKSON BREAKING OFF HIS ARM AND GOING SEMI-UNCONSCIOUS AT THE SAME TIME...ROFLZ!


You don't understand the principles of applying armbar if you think that the shovel technique will work on Rickson.

Of course guys like Tim Sylvia pummeled guys like Pedro when armbars were applied from guard, but Rickson has better technique.

All you have to do to avoid being shovelled is tilt your head flat push your muscles to the opposite direction of the opponent's foot.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Roger Gracie could sub him, but not no damn Rickson.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

shatterproof said:


>


You must spread rep around before giving it to shatterproof.

That picture is funny as shit.


The Gracies are full of themselves. I mainly know Royce, not knowledgeable on the other Gracies. If they are all string beans how would they even make weight?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

This is funny, a 50 year old implying that he would submit Lesnar and Fedor.

Lesnar would probably use him as work out equipment.

I think him and Fedor would beat a prime Rickson as well.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Why does Rickson think he can take Lesnar down easy? Does he even know who Lesnar is?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rickson via anything he wants.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

lololololol. They might as well make it a casket match. Rickson's own father talked about how much BS his record is, Lesnar via 1st Round TKO, I'd even put money on him finishing Rickson by Bearhug.

Don't get me wrong, I love watching Rickson's old Vale Tudo fights, but this isn't the same world he used to fight in. Even in his prime, Lesnar would take him down, and do whatever he wanted.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SuicideJohnson said:


> lololololol. They might as well make it a casket match. Rickson's own father talked about how much BS his record is, Lesnar via 1st Round TKO, I'd even put money on him finishing Rickson by Bearhug.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love watching Rickson's old Vale Tudo fights, but this isn't the same world he used to fight in. Even in his prime, Lesnar would take him down, and do whatever he wanted.


is that what rickson would wan lesnar to take him down and him working from his guard? In his prime i would say rickson>>>>lesnar but the dude is 50, i'm unsure who will win, but anyone who thinks lesnar will win this easily is crazy.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You guys are crazy, seriously.

Rickson has 400+ wins, many submissions, the guy can walk on water, too.

Rickson via anything he wants, anytime he wants. Hell, he could even do it naked.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

That Rickson is unbelievably confident, all Gracies are. Royce thinks he can clear out all the divisions as well. What are delusional guys...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

shatterproof said:


>


Hahah...thanks for the laughs. HULK SMASH!!!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i dont know if he is joking and the ppl that say he can do it are joking too... or the world buys into delusional BS on the regular.... Royce was man handled by Hughes, imagine Brock vs him or ANY Grace... he could just stand with them, and eventually catch them, or smash them GnP style like Hughes did... i honestly dont know if he is just messing around when he talks, or if he really believes it, and i cant believe the amount of ppl that actually think this guy is the greatest ever. 

BJJ is not greater then MMA, get it?? Being the best in any single form of Martial Arts is NEVER going to be enough to be a champion, those days are long, long, gone.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Rickson via arm snappage


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

hahha good joke rickson

lesnar would beat him to a pulp within 30 seconds


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

all opinions aside, and I appreciate them all, but Rickson, Rickson, Rickson.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the neg rep whoever it was 



> Here's some advice, let the mods do their job


Have some balls and sign your neg reps whoever you are!

For the record, Sorry I informed the poster of how to post sources, I thought we were all trying to help each other around here?


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i'm not a lesnar fan, but he'd win this one in about 30secs flat. remember he's not just big, he has wrestling, there's skill to go with that freak size and strenth


----------

